# IUI Funding



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi, I have just joined this site and have a question about funding for IUI.  My Husband already has a little boy and we have been told that we are not eligible for any funding - is this the case everywhere?  Also I am concerned about the success rate of IUI - are there any success stories out there?


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi

We were told that as we have a child from our relationship we wernt eligible for funding but my understanding was if your a couple without a child together you are eligible!  This was over a year ago though and things may have changed.

Jo
x


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hiya,

I think it really does depend on where you live. myself and partner have no children with anyone (let alone ourselves!!) and we were told that there was no IUI funding and only IVF if I was 36.

good luck
Emma xx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hiya

It really come down to where you live .... we have a 4 year old son and get 3 attempts at IUI with Clomid and 4 attempts of OI & IUI  (think I stay within the correct postcode  )  ....  

We do not qualify for IVF but if I had no children we would get 3 attempts of IVF.

good luck
Kx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi,

we were eligiable for funding although there was a wait, but on the forms it did say if we had any children between us then we wouldn't qualify - I do think that is unfair especially if you have children from a previous relationship.

As for success rates I forget the percentage now I think it was 20% I had 2 IUI's which I paid for and then I had my 3rd IUI which was funded and also a medicated cycle.
I was allowed 3 funded IUI's and I got  BFP on the first 1 which I was so happy about but unfortunatly I wont be able to use the other 2 goes as I now have children.

Donna xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

In our Suffolk PCT we got 4 iuis & I don't think it mattered if you had a child - I might be wrong.  We also got one ivf if you're under 40 with a FSH under 15  & a BMI under something!!!! Think it was 23?  Does that sound right?

Anyway, they messed us around & we had to wait ages longer than they said & then wanted to abandon our ivf so I wish I'd borrowed the money & not wasted my time - my private treatment was a million times better!

Jess xxx


----------

